# Is Foam filling skidsteer tires worth it?



## DirtyJerzey

While at my local truck tire shop today getting a tire on one of our dumps changed, I was talking with one of the managers about servicing skid steer tires and getting a set of Snow Paws to try out... He suggested that we foam fill all of our skid tires. I know filling with foam would make them almost puncture resistant, but will it give any benefit for snow? I don't see how foam would give any benefit to pushing snow, unless Im mistaken. Our skids spend the majority of their time in the snow, not like were running them on construction sites etc...


----------



## 2COR517

I think the foam adds weight too, but I'm not sure


----------



## DirtyJerzey

From what Ive been able to find, 12x16 skid tire adds about 150lbs of weight at $175 do fill a tire, $1.40 per lb of extra weight.. I think I could find some scrap steel laying around to add 600lbs to each skid for cheaper then $700 or maybe for $1200 the Snow Paws would be better


----------



## jhenderson9196

You'll get no flats, but you also loose traction. A foam filled tire is stiff. It doesn't conform to irregularities on the ground. It also rides rougher, if that's possible.


----------



## ponyboy

Your operator will hate you he will bounce all around


----------



## Longae29

ponyboy;1528491 said:


> Your operator will hate you he will bounce all around


This is very true.


----------



## MatthewG

The skidsteer in my avatar has 4 filled tires, Id say they weigh at least 300 Lbs a tire, its a ton of extra strain the machine while turning, back, forth etc. Only benefit is I NEVER have to worry at 3 AM about a flat tire

I probably wont do it again


----------



## GSS LLC

It's horrible on the drive system. I wouldn't.


----------



## xtreem3d

My opinion is completely different from those above. I have nearly all my wheeled machines foam filled. I can't tell any loss of traction or strain on drive train.Mine are on pavement most of the time for snow and I cant really say its any rougher than air filled tires. Obviously it will be different off road. The extra weight probably aids in traction...but like someone said no flats. i looked at it this way..how much would a flat cost me in a snow storm ?
Steve


----------



## alldayrj

If youre prepared i will cost you 5 mins. I always keep a full set if plugs and i took a blown compressor and converted it to an airtank that i can bring with me if i need it. With a ratchet strap you're prepared for anything


----------



## xtreem3d

alldayrj;1531294 said:


> If youre prepared i will cost you 5 mins. I always keep a full set if plugs and i took a blown compressor and converted it to an airtank that i can bring with me if i need it. With a ratchet strap you're prepared for anything


I don't know if you've ever had to re-bead a skid tire but it's never been a 5 minute job for ours. Those sidewalls do not want to bend in the cold. even using starting fluid it was nearly impossible to rebead one of our tires. Also what if it's tubed...then your screwed
Steve


----------



## jomama45

Obviously, if he's carrying a plug set, the tires aren't tubed.

I can't say I've ever had a flat plowing in the last 5 years or so with the skid, although I noticed a huge nail in a tire a few years back when I dropped it on site the first storm. I thought for sure it was going to screw me, but I actually completely forgot about it and had it repaired in April when I pulled the machine home. IMO, if you run good, thick rubber, flat tires aren't much of an issue at all, and if you're concerned, just keep a spare with you ready to go............


----------



## xtreem3d

I should have explained that we had a flat and tried to plug it only to find it was tubed..I couldn't rememeber which machine had what and couldn't tell from the stem. Either way replacing a flat or trying to plug and possibly rebead a skid tire in a storm is just not for me but i had to buck up about 190 per tire . 
Steve


----------



## ducaticorse

I bought a 753 demo machine with 1600 hours on it that looked like it had 5000. It had solid wheels on it, and cracks on all its stress points. If you are constantly on solid ground ie concrete, the wear and tear is higher than with air filled. BUT, with solid fill tires, you get no bounce, no rish of flats, and much higher stability due to the added ballast. The demo tires on my skid are roughly 275 a piece, and the air filled cant be more than 65-80. I lost a fair amount of counter weight/lift capacity when I switched.


----------



## xtreem3d

On my smaller 565 NH I was suprised at how much it could lift after the tires were filled..added bonus i guess


----------



## ducaticorse

xtreem3d;1531543 said:


> On my smaller 565 NH I was suprised at how much it could lift after the tires were filled..added bonus i guess


Makes perfect sense. Add 450lbs to the rear, and you can lift more. It makes a big difference. All these machines are capable of lifting far more than their rated capacity.


----------



## jomama45

xtreem3d;1531514 said:


> I should have explained that we had a flat and tried to plug it only to find it was tubed..I couldn't rememeber which machine had what and couldn't tell from the stem. Either way replacing a flat or trying to plug and possibly rebead a skid tire in a storm is just not for me but i had to buck up about 190 per tire .
> Steve


I just bought a new set of 12-16.5's, and paid about $370 a tire, but they'll all but guarantee I won't get a flat. Even if I do get something in the tire that creates a slow leak, I should be able to notice it's low before it's off the bead.

I guess my point is that dealing with a flat tire while plowing is extremely low on my "worry list", as in all the years of plowing, it hasn't happened, and as long as I keep decent tires on the machines in summer, they don't go off of the bead on construction sites either..........


----------



## alldayrj

Mine arent tubed. Just plugged and patched to hell. I've gotten hit in the ss while plowing and it destroyed the rim. Once i got a new one i use the ratchet strap to put it back on. Never had much luck with the jesse james method. 
I do agree that i need to keep a spare. I've put rebar through the sidewall that needed 4 plugs before it stopped leaking, thought i lost a day of work there. 
I need a new set, almost 700 hrs on these. Looking into the solideals but its so attractive to use the 180 junk ones


----------



## fordsuvparts

Just have a few spares ready to go and you will never need them. When ever we don't have a spare tire to fit a machine or truck then it of course gets a flat tire, but if i have a spare it seems to never happen. I have a 1999 New Holland 665turbo that has 4000 hours and has plowed most winters of its life, and I only made the foam filled tire mistake one time ( reason I have 3 spares) . It was like drive a machine with demo tires and had terrible traction compared with an air filled tire. I usually lower the air pressure 10 pounds or so when plowing, it seems to help it grip better. As long as the operator isn't and idiot we have never had a problem with running lower air pressure.

Don't waste your time with foam filled if all you do is plow, if your in the mud and rocks and doing demo jobs then go ahead.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Once they are filled the tires are junk when they wear out, no recaping. You have to cut them off.


----------



## BigBladePusher

yep keep a few spares around. not worth the money and extra weight. i keep tubes in mine and can change they out in 20 minutes and i never blow a bead!


----------



## 2COR517

BigBladePusher;1531850 said:


> yep keep a few spares around. not worth the money and extra weight. i keep tubes in mine and can change they out in 20 minutes and i never blow a bead!


Are you running tubes in your gas powered pickup?


----------



## RLM

Get the wolf paws, or anther form of snow Thumbs Up you can always use a stock tire if you get a flat. Height is prety comperable I believe. Our 873 is night & day with snows in winter.


----------



## xtreem3d

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1531701 said:


> Once they are filled the tires are junk when they wear out, no recaping. You have to cut them off.


I'm pretty sure my tire guys said they will recap...will have to check on Monday


----------



## snocrete

what about foam filling some snow wolf tires(or the like)?


----------



## 2COR517

snocrete;1532239 said:


> what about foam filling some snow wolf tires(or the like)?


No personal experience but im guessing tread and sidewall flex for a decent contact patch is part of what makes the snow specific tires work so well? Snows with liquid would seem like a good combo. Add some radioactive chemicals (or UV Dye) to the fluid and leaks would be super easy to find.


----------



## snocrete

2COR517;1532259 said:


> No personal experience but im guessing tread and sidewall flex for a decent contact patch is part of what makes the snow specific tires work so well? Snows with liquid would seem like a good combo. *Add some radioactive chemicals (or UV Dye) to the fluid and leaks would be super easy to find*.


Thats a great idea! Thanks!


----------

